# Breeding Betta



## Shub (Mar 8, 2009)

Im setting up a small hexagonal tank like the one above, in which I plan to keep a Betta Splendens (Syamiese Fighter). I was just wondering if it would be possible to breed a pair. I understand that once they have layed eggs I must remove the female from the tank so that the male doesnt attack the female. My question is... would it be possible to put the female in my community fish tank along with white clouds?

It was just a thought let me know what you think... If not ill just stick with the one male.

Oh btw do you think the tank above would be suitable for a male Syamiese?

cheerz Shub


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

White clouds require cooler water temps than the betta...So you'd be stressing one species either way. White Clouds like it down around 68-76, bettas like 76-82. You could keep the heater at 76 and have neither of them be very happy...I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Shub,

What size is the hexigonal tank?

Have you researched the raising of Betta fry? There is a big commitment in doing so,
unless you are going to cull most of the fry?

WFF


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Theres no size reference on that tank, so I can't judge how suitable it is. Still, a schooling fish, like a white cloud, is a poor choice for a tank with a small footprint because it doesn't have much swimming room. You'd want a fish that doesn't swim around much like a betta, gourami or angel. For breeding bettas you'd need 3 or 4 tanks and lots of little cups or "betta barracks". Try to find a library book about it and read up.


----------



## Shub (Mar 8, 2009)

*thanks*

im not going to breed betta's but i have a feeling the tank would be big enough because ive seen them in smaller ones. and its not that small, it says its suitbale for about 20 small fish (guppy) size. so 1 betta would probz b ok.


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Shub,

If the tank is at least 1 gallon in size, it would be a suitable for a Betta.

Add some plants, a small hide and a good water change schedule to keep your
Betta comfortable.

WFF


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

That looks like a 5g hex tank, pretty common in the pet store chains. No humane way that you could keep 20 fish in that tank. As for breeding bettas, I can't see why you would not be able to do so.

In terms of placing the female with some White Clouds, that's neither the best or worst idea. A lot of internet sites will say that bettas like temps in the higher ranges, like 76-82 as mentioned above. I question that as people have successfully kept bettas at room temp, and I don't think most people keep their homes at 76 degrees or above.


----------



## UbberFish (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is a couple sites on bettas and white cloud minnows, I used to have minnows in a 5gal tank long: 

http://www.fishlore.com/Profiles-WhiteClouds.htm

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile12.html

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/catview.imp?catid=855

What size tank is your Adult Aquarium? Imo the female should go into her own tank after the breeding she requires a higher temp then the minnows 77 + let me know if you have any further questions.


----------

